# Hoyt Gamemaster II bow,,,,thoughts?



## Alan in GA

Looking at a used Gamegetter II bow. From the looks of the bow,,I'm guessing it's not a favorite because of the 'non'traditional riser. I picked this one up and it seemed to know where I wanted the arrows to go. I picked up a few bows since then and not found one that felt as good as the odd looking Gamegetter.
All opinions,,good and bad welcome! 
What would you guess the value/price would be on this bow in excellent shape?

Thanks,
Alan in GA [usually on the compound bow forums!].


----------



## Al33

Wished I could offer up some advice but I know nothing about this bow.


----------



## reviveourhomes

Was it the Gamemaster II or gamegetter? If it had a Tec riser kinda like their Compounds its probably the gamemaster.

I have shot one once and it was a nice little bow. It was a little loud but they sell limb pad dampners for it. Overall, if its a good deal I would get it. I wouldnt worry about the non-trad riser cause its still a stickbow just with a little more Character! LOL


----------



## Alan in GA

*GAMEMASTER II,,,,,~!~*

Sorry~! You're right it's the Gamemaster II with the funky aluminum riser. Shoots great but calling it "traditional" IS a bit of a stretch, huh?
Thanks,
Alan in GA


----------



## Al33

Alan, I looked it up and saw pic's of it. It is certainly out there as far as risers go but it is still a recurve bow. Maybe not traditional in the riser sense, but certainly traditional as far as how one shoots it. Aluminum risers do not disqualify a bow as being a traditional shooter bow, IMO. As long as there are no wheels or pulleys (let off) and the bow is shot like you would any recurve or longbow I think it is still a trad bow. If I killed a deer with it I would certainly say I did it traditional style.

If you get it I hope you enjoy it and that it serves you well.


----------



## maconducks

I agree Al.  No sights, recurve, instinctive shooting goes down as a traditional in my book.


----------



## Slasher

*GO FOR IT!!*

Probably a great shooter!!! 
My laminted glass backed R/D hybrid  longbow is just about the same in the sense of the word "traditional"... even worse is the fact I shoot carbons out of it!!!

In my book, its about you and what you choose... so what if it has a metal riser? Your choice... 

Sure there are some trad police...  but then, there is a difference between traditional and primitive... since traditional in its purest form is actually primitive and then theres the issue of knapped stone heads vs. trade pts introduced from the new world technology of metal working (usually thee days cut from a saw blade with a grinder or EGADS!!! a plasma cutter...)

Just relax and have fun and shoot what you want to... I have no problems with compound shooters... even crossbow shooters... We're all hunters... Its about getting the most joy out of the game... For me its sans sights with a wooden bow... its about putting the joy of archery back into the hunt... I would berate you for shooting a metal risered bow... I got bored with tuning a bow and slam dunk shots... 

The reason most go trad is for the joy and challenge of it... the same way one goes to the bow after the rifle... The added benefit is the time playing with the bow to reach 20-25 yds effective range... but my 25yds with trad gear is like my 50-60 yd with the compound...


----------



## pelia1

Alan,
   I just bought one of these bows yesterday(actually my wife got my xmas present for me early!!!)  So far, I love it.  I understand your concerns about it not being ultra trad, but it still takes the skill to shoot it.  I have to say, for the bow it wasn't a bad deal it comes with a real nice case, string silencers and some basic covering for the arrow rest.  This is my first non-compound so I am by no means an expert, but I like that its got a spot for a stabilizer if I want and is flexible enough to bow-fish with(which I plan on trying at a later date).  I still love my compounds, but who knows, this bow could be the gateway for getting me into trad archery....  For that purpose I believe its a great bow.


----------



## Alan in GA

*got the Gamemaster II,,,LOVE it...*

Now I can go 'wheels' or 'no wheels'~!
This IS a nice bow. It pulls 50 lbs at 28" according to my scales [pulley draw setup].

Alan in GA


----------

